# What do I need in my cleaning toolkit?



## XavarionTT (Mar 14, 2014)

I recently purchased a 2010 TTC ibis white sline and I love it! I am looking to see what cleaning products I should be getting. I was thinking about autoglym products but there are so many that I was unsure if some are better than others.

I have a £100 gift voucher from halfords that I would like to use, and spend more if necessary. Need interior and exterior cleaning products. How many microfibre towels do I generally need?

Thanks!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

The list will be endless , it just depends how far you want to go into cleaning your car, here are the basics, hope I have not missed anything off the list
Hose pipe
2 buckets, with grit guards
Wash mitt
Micro fibre clothes, probably 10 would be a good starting point
Brushes for your wheels
Detailing brushes to get into all the nooks, around badges, grille etc

Shampoo 
Wheel cleaner
Wheel sealant
Wax
Dressings for the rubber seals
Interior dressings for dashboards, centre console etc
Leather dressing for seats
Wax
Glass cleaner
Chrome cleaner for exhaust tips, that's if you have chrome tips


----------



## XavarionTT (Mar 14, 2014)

That is great thanks - put through a nice order from Halfords


----------



## XavarionTT (Mar 14, 2014)

For the chrome tips, would you recommend this product?

http://www.autoglym.com/products/products/metal-polish

Or is there a better cleaner that will remove the muck? Or perhaps will the wheel cleaner be sufficient to remove the much?


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

I use that, it's a good product along with super fine grade wire wool

Auto Vision Detailing
Leeds/Bradford area
[email protected]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

XavarionTT said:


> For the chrome tips, would you recommend this product?
> 
> http://www.autoglym.com/products/products/metal-polish
> 
> Or is there a better cleaner that will remove the muck? Or perhaps will the wheel cleaner be sufficient to remove the much?


Probably very similar to AutoSol which I use. BTW - don't try using it on the fuel filler cap.
For my wheels I use a brush that takes soap sticks and fits on the end of my hosepipe for every day wheel cleaning. Then every now and then I use the AutoGlymm wheel kit.
Get good quality microfibre cloths, a lambs wool wash mitt and a decent tar spot / bug remover.
Unfortunately some of the car cleaning products are not available from Halfords. I recommend using Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash followed by a snow foam coating if you really want to get in to it.


----------

